# Cam Replacement on KA24E



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

Found my cam on a KA24E has a crack in it right next to the cam gear so I will be replacing it and have the following questions:

(1) When I go to set the engine to TDC, if I turn it too far (let's say just past TDC), is it ok to turn the crank back the other direction to obtain true TDC (as long as the timing chain is on), or would that damage something?

(2) I plan on unbolting the cam gear, backing it off the cam with the timing chain on, and hanging both from the hood until I install the new cam. Will this work, or do I need to go another way (will there be too much tension on the chain to get the cam gear back on the new cam)?

(3) Will I be dealing with any seals when replacing the cam (other than the valve cover gasket)?

(4) The distributor is on the end of the cam. When I go to remove it what steps should I take to make sure I don't mess up the timing or anything else. Also, Is there any seal that I should replace when removing/replacing the distributer? 

I'm somewhat new to this type of repair and hope you don't mind all the questions! Any responses, tips, or cautions are greatly appreciated!


----------

